# Today is the day for a Berkshire !!!



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Charles Ro has a Black Friday sale that ends today. If anybody wants a FlyerChief
Berkshire, today is the day. I paid 289.99 for mine. They can be bought today for
279.99. Probably as good as it will get. 9.00 shipping. I am leaning on this, they have
the Polar express set for a Blow Out price of 359.99. That includes some Fastrack,
a power supply (wall wart), and 3 Polar express passenger cars, remote control. It can
be run conventional. They have an add on coach for 29.99. Polar express engine is 
Pere Marquet 1225 but says Polar Express on tender. These sale prices end today. I am short on train funds so I don't
know what I will do.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

I think we can guess what you might do.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Good luck.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I did not buy anything. Did you guys see Charles Ro Sr. died Dec 1 ?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not see the FlyerChief Berk values increasing over time. Multiple runs were made and the dealers still have unsold stock. Wait a year and it should be cheaper. The Legacy version will likely hold its value better.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> I did not buy anything. Did you guys see Charles Ro Sr. died Dec 1 ?


Yep I did see that mopac. Tom I agree with you on the Legacy Bershire holding it's value considering the Legacy system. I still would buy the version that mopac has since I can't utilize all the Bershire Legacy features. Do I gamble and wait for the price of that one to drop? Maybe. I don't plan on investing in the Legacy system even though I do like that Legacy ZW. 
Kenny


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

I wouldn't wait. These were built according to the pre-order figures with only a few spares manufactured per roadname. There are very, very few of these out there for sale.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I run some of my Legacy engines conventional and they work great. The biggest issue is no way to open the electrocouplers. The Legacy Berks are much more detailed and have better smoke units than the FlyerChief versions. The FlyerChief are the best choice for a Gilbert layout and there are some available. The Legacy version was built to preorders as Chuck says and if you want one they are almost gone.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Regarding the purchase of the FlyerChief Berk I knew that the electrocoupler function wouldn't be available with that locomotive. Bummer. I feel safe in waiting to buy the FlyerChief Berk. If I don't get one, oh well. Nothing to get excited about. There other original American Flyer engines I don't have. When I got serious about collecting, my objective was to stay 100% Gilbert American Flyer but with the advent of Lionel American Flyer, I bought some of those cars not to mention recent MTH thanks to Tom's endorsement. Fine cars. From a purely collecting stand point, it is the original American Flyer for me. I think that the original Gilbert American Flyer cars were better made as well. As far as the engines go, I less is more. The original Gilbert engines are simple to understand, I can fix them, and have they been running for 60+ years. 
Just my observational opinions. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenny, my FlyerChief does have the electrocoupler. I thought it did and I just took it out of box again
to check. It is controlled with the remote.

I did miss out on a great Black Friday sale I would have took advantage of had I knew. Nassau Hobbies.
Lionel ZW-L 595.00 with free shipping. I checked today and it is 795.00 plus shipping.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

All the FlyerChief engines have electrocouplers. The latest versions of FlyerChief also have Bluetooth, something none of the S gauge Legacy engines have.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Whoops my mistake regarding the FlyerChief and the electrocoupler. I forgot they have their own remote. I was thinking in terms of conventional operation or TMCC control which I have. Never mind. 

Kenny


----------

